# Is This Normal?



## Silvertongue (24/7/14)

I've been loving all the different options and flavours available out there so, once a month, I will pick a retailer and buy a selection from them. The latest order included 2 vanilla type flavours and they're a bit...different...

Firstly, they look a bit odd, very red (the vanilla-custard mix actually separated with the red bit rising to the top). Anyway, I gave it a shake and thought nothing of it, loading up my tank and giving it a go. The taste was very unpleasant, almost like burnt cinnamon. I tried a couple more drags, it only got worse and my throat started closing. I cleaned the tank out, went to a known flavour, no problem there. Tried the other (think it was plain) vanilla out and experienced the same nastiness.

I've used another vendor's vanilla-custard and it is easily my favourite flavour.

Is this maybe just me reacting badly to a specific ingredient? Or is there maybe something wrong with the juice? Anyone else experienced something like this before?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

This has come up before here

Contact the vendor, I'm sure they'll sort it out for you.


----------



## Silvertongue (25/7/14)

Thanks for the response, will email the vendor shortly


----------

